# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  York

## CLIT

Καλησπέρα, 

υπάρχει κανείς που να γνωρίζει και να μπορεί να μου πει κάποια πράγματα για τα καναρίνια York? Σήμερα είδα δύο σε ένα μαγαζί και με ξετρέλλαναν με τη φωνή τους. Τα είχε 120 ευρώ το ένα.

----------


## goshalim

Παρα πολλα λεφτα , δεν αξιζουν τοσο τετοια πουλια και ιδιαιτερα απο πετ 
Προσπαθησε να βρεις απο εκτροφεα που ξερεις και τι πουλια ειναι

----------


## andreascrete

> Παρα πολλα λεφτα , δεν αξιζουν τοσο τετοια πουλια και ιδιαιτερα απο πετ 
> Προσπαθησε να βρεις απο εκτροφεα που ξερεις και τι πουλια ειναι


Είναι όμορφα πουλιά, είχα παλιά ένα ζευγάρι καθώς και 2 ζευγάρια Norwich.
Είναι μεγαλόσωμα καναρίνια και ανήκουν στα καναρίνια τύπου.
Δεν χρειάζονται κάποια άλλη φροντίδα παραπάνω απο τα κοινά καναρίνια, κάποιοι εκτροφείς επιλέγουν να τα βάφουν για να πάρουν πορτοκαλί σκιά στο φτέρωμα, αυτό γίνεται με καταξανθίνη η οποία ανακατεύεται με την μαλακή αυγοτροφή η μπαίνει σε μορφή σκόνης και στο νερό τους.
Χρειάζονται μεγαλύτερη φωλιά απο τα κοινά καναρίνια.
Για να τα ζευγαρώσουμε επιλέγουμε ένα πουλί με μαλακά πούπουλα και ένα με σκληρό φτέρωμα για να έχουμε πουλιά με ωραίο φτέρωμα και χωρίς όγκους- κύστες στα φτερά που οφείλονται όταν βγάζουμε πουλιά με πολύ μαλακό πούπουλο.
Καλύτερα να ψάξεις να αγοράσεις ζευγάρι απο εκτροφέα για να ξεκινήσεις σωστά, και εγώ τα δικά μου εδώ στο Ηράκλειο απο εκτροφέα τα είχα αγοράσει.

----------


## oasis

εχω ενα φετινο ζευγαρι γιορκ το οποιο κατα την πτερορροια δεν το εβαψα (θα ηθελα πορτοκαλι χρωμα). μπορει να βαφει τωρα? το ενα το αρσενικο ειναι κιτρινο και το αλλο το θηλυκο βαρενγκεητ. πρεπει να δωθει καποια χρωστικη στην θηλυκια  στην διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου? μηπως πρεπει να περιμενω την επομενη πτερορροια για να βαφουν γονεις και απογονοι (αν δουμε απογονους)?

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ αν μιλας για το ιδιο το ζευγαρι ,πριν την επομενη πτεροροια δεν προκειται να πετυχεις σημαντικα πραγματα και μαλλον θα τα επιβαρυνεις αδικα .Σιγουρα θα επηρεαστει ελαφρα το χρωμα (οπως πχ σε καποιους που δινανε και δινουνε ολο το χρονο κοκκινες μπιπβιταμινες ... ) .Aναφορες για το βαψιμο γινονται απο ιστοσελιδες για το ειδος κατα την περιοδο της πτεροροιας για τα ενηλικα και μετα την 10η με 12 η βδομαδα για τους νεοσσους .επισης γνωμη μου ειναι να μην πιεσεις πολυ τα πραγματα αν τα πουλια δεν εχουν μια πορτοκαλι ανοιχτη εστω ,αποχρωση απο φυσικου τους 


http://www.yorkshirecanary.com/article.htm
Once the chicks reach 10 to 12 weeks of age, they start getting color food and are housed alone in individual cages. 

http://www.yccuk.com/briankeenan/glossary.html
*Colour feeding 
Colour feeding is the term applied to any method of enhancing the birds natural colour, displayed through its feather type. Colour feeding is only effective when the bird is moulting and the feathers are forming, enabling new growth to be coloured through the blood supply. This colouring will last until the bird next moults. Yorkshire canaries may be colour fed at the discretion of the fancier, with the exception of white ground colour birds, which should not be colour fed. Major exhibitions offer special classes for non colour fed green birds, displaying their natural grass green colour.


*

----------


## jenia21

Πολυ ωραια πουλια ακομα θυμαμαι το πρωτο μου παρολιγον ζευγαρι ::  που ειχα παρει πριν καποια χρονια,και το θυμαμαι για τα καλα.Τελειος απειρος τοτε ημουν σε ενα πετσοπ στην Αθηνα και ειχε αρκετα πουλια σε μια κλουβα.Καθομουν και τα χαζευα και ειχα τσεκαρει ενα που κελαιδουσε αρκετα.Τα πουλουσε 100 ευρω το ενα,και του λεω θελω ενα ζευγαρι με τον αρσενικο που ειχα δει.Απαντηση πετσοπα-αστο πανω μου θα σου δωσω εγω ζευγαρι να με θυμασαι για παντα και οτι μικρα βγαλεις τα θελω εγω-Ακομα τον θυμαμαι μου εδωσε 2 αρσενικα!!!!!! :Anim 55: Ειχαν ιδια τιμη αρσενικα και θυληκα ειδε οτι δεν ειχε θυληκα και σου λεει θα χασω το κελεπουρι.Τρομερα πουλια παντως και απο εμφανιση και απο φωνη αλλα πολυ δυσκολα στο ζευγαρωμα τους.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Τί έγινε με τα μικρα που έβγαλες, του τα πήρες??? χαα χααααα
Τσιμπιμένη  η τιμή τους μπορω να πώ.

----------

